# Panama City West Bay



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

me(16 Yo) and my brother (14 Yo) put the boat in the water for a quick afternoon trip. plan was to fish some finger mullet under corks. netted some mullet and on our way we were. got to our spot and threw out our lines waiting for some trout to eat. I catch an 11"trout which got me a little excited thinking we were going to start catching some keepers. maybe 5 mins later a guy in his mid 40's comes by maybe 50 yards from us running 30+. as he gets close enough and my dumba$$ brother gets a little pissed off and gives him the bird. He turns around asking wtf:cursing:we were thinking and why my brother gave him the bird. my brother explains to him the we are trying to fish and he nearly ran over his line. He then gets even m ore pissed off and threatens to sink our boat. he then circles around our boat going about 20 (at this point i told my brother to get my phone out and take a picture but he didnt get it out til the guy rode off. wish i could've got picture) and speeds off with a smirk on his face and tells us good luck fishing. at this point I'm pretty pissed off at my brother for flicking the guy off and pissed off at the guy for circling around our boat and threatening to sink our boat. 
i know the bay is a big wide open place but we were fishing in maybe 5ft of water and this guy comes speeding by us. 
I know it was wrong on my brothers part for flicking him off but was even more wrong for the guy to circle around us and threaten to sink our boat. like C'mon two teenage boys just trying to catch some fish and you got to be a D!ck to us.
i did hit my brother for flicking the guy off but still think all the things the guy did was uncalled for.
guy was in a white 2200 Tournament edition pathfinder with a Yamaha F250 and a powerpole. 
sorry just needed to vent.


----------



## The_REAL_Pole_benda (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow! Tournament boat potentially? IFA redfish tour is there this weekend


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

No excuse for that guy's be havior. I would have flipped him off too!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Foulhook said:


> No excuse for that guy's be havior.


I might have to agree....an got the boat numbers to report him:yes:....maybe a talk from the FWC would help his attitude....:thumbsup:


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Wirelessly posted



ironman172 said:


> Foulhook said:
> 
> 
> > No excuse for that guy's be havior.
> ...


I know where he keeps his boat would you think going and getting the Fl numbers and going to talk fwc do anything


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

The_REAL_Pole_benda said:


> Wow! Tournament boat potentially? IFA redfish tour is there this weekend


:stupid:


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

The_REAL_Pole_benda said:


> Wow! Tournament boat potentially? IFA redfish tour is there this weekend


i dont think he was fishing the tournament because he was by himself and only had two or three rods on the boat. maybe he was prefishing?


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Wirelessly posted



ironman172 said:


> Foulhook said:
> 
> 
> > No excuse for that guy's be havior.
> ...


I know where he keeps his boat would you think going and getting the Fl numbers and going to talk fwc do anything


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

A couple of things - you're right about your brother. We had 2 different boats run by us today at speed and never even look at us twice. Those guys are jackwagons, but flipping them off is asking for trouble. It's not wrong, it's just not the greatest thing. Bottom line - he deserved it for a lack of consideration. Last I checked, West Bay is big.

Second - definitely report that if you can. Threatening to sink someone on the water, especially 2 minors, is a borderline criminal offense. That's absolutely inexcusable. It's bad for the sport and it sets a horrendous example for people. Glad you and your brother are okay.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Ringo Redux said:


> A couple of things - you're right about your brother. We had 2 different boats run by us today at speed and never even look at us twice. Those guys are jackwagons, but flipping them off is asking for trouble. It's not wrong, it's just not the greatest thing. Bottom line - he deserved it for a lack of consideration. Last I checked, West Bay is big.
> 
> Second - definitely report that if you can. Threatening to sink someone on the water, especially 2 minors, is a borderline criminal offense. That's absolutely inexcusable. It's bad for the sport and it sets a horrendous example for people. Glad you and your brother are okay.


yea i know that flicking him off was asking for trouble and i even told my brother not to do anything but my brother being as hardheaded as he is he did it anyways. and yes westbay is very big and i dont know why he came that close to us. he went into the canal near where we were fishing but i was no where near the channel markers so i dont understand why he had to come that close to us. thanks for the help guys im going to report it. who should i report it to?


----------



## The_REAL_Pole_benda (Feb 19, 2009)

Foulhook said:


> No excuse for that guy's be havior. I would have flipped him off too!


I agree 100%! Forgot to mention no excuses! That kind of stuff is uncalled for. Tournament / no tournament, weekend boater or not that is shady business. 

Hey Jim! Good luck this weekend!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah def report it. He will just continue to be a penis to others boaters unless someone intervenes. He is gonna eventually pull that crap on the wrong person and they are going to sink his boat with him tied to the wheel. Be a hero and save his life by reporting him to your local police, marine police and FWC. Good luck


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I fish out there at least once a weekend. There is a guy fishing out of a boat just like you described all the time.


----------

